# Sweet, fruity coffee?



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I wonder if someone could help me.

I buy a lot of different types of coffee; and there was one I tried a very long time ago with my filter coffee machine which had a mild, sweet and I guess you could say fruity taste to it and I'm starting to miss it. I forgot which particular type of coffee it was / where it was grown. At first I thought it was colombian, but this gives off a nutty taste so it's not the one







.

I thought maybe it might be Costa Rican, but I'm not too sure. Any help trying to figure out what it was would be great, thanks







. I really liked this coffee







just annoying how I didn't remember what coffee it was!

Thanks







.

John.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like Lavazza to me!

Sorry John, but it could be almost anything. Can you remember where you bought it from?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stab in the dark - Ethiopia Yirg? Kenya ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nicaraguan.... Guatemalan...

What colour was it ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it will most certainly be single origin, ethiopian yirg is certaily fruity, when you say fruity what do you mean, red berries, citrus or what?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Could equally be a Rwandan, or a Burundi as well.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard to generalise an entire countries coffee output based on one or two words, I'm drinking a Colombian right now that is slightly fruity.

Ethiopian Yirg as others have suggested is a good contender, as are many Naturally processed coffees from all over the world.

HasBean usually have a good range of fruity coffee, so have a look through their offerings and see what you like.

You may struggle to get the exact coffee again anyway, coffee is a seasonal crop so it comes and goes.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've found raves Ethiopia hunda Oli fruity as well as smokey barns Columbia las Mercedes. Maybe give them a try and see what you think


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I found Lavazza fruity, in a kind of dried fig, left to rot in the sun for too long then re-hydrated by immersing in wildebeest piss for a week, then dried again then offered to a Civet, that flatly refused to eat it, so, the bin man nicked them and sold them to Lavazza......that was years ago and now it has grown into a worldwide collective gathering excercise. This is why wildebeest are so important to the people of the Serengeti.


----------

